# Sharing my creation(s)



## Catlyn (Sep 1, 2022)

In the past year or so, i've been saving photos and screenshots of various RO forum buns for personal use as art references. I had planned to draw every bun that i have a file of, and i have finally gotten to the first of those.
Now that my app also has a speed-draw function, i thought it would be fun for other users to maybe find their buns in one of the drawings, or perhaps locate the bun's household (aka the bun's owner, but we all know that they just own us instead) if i happen to have forgotten the direct thread the picture happened to come from.
For some of them, i specifically remember getting referencing permission, but i can't be exactly sure for every single one of those. The first ones i have in storage were from last late june.
I'm doing it only for my own entertainmet and sort of art training, and i plan to upload the speed-draws into youtube just so that they won't get lost when i have to swap devices(unexpectedly). If you happen to recognize your bun(s) and don't like it, i'll take the specific vid down if i'm alerted of it.
You're also free to voluntarily send your bun pics if you want me to give a go at drawing them!


----------



## Catlyn (Sep 1, 2022)

The first one is of a bun named Wick.

I believe that this pic came from some thread that gave an example of a serious moult. Wick looked so funky that i decided to save that pic.
I'm a bit bad at recognizing and picking the correct colours, so it won't necessarily be ''realistic'' but i hope that the essence came across.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 1, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> The first one is of a bun named Wick.
> 
> I believe that this pic came from some thread that gave an example of a serious moult. Wick looked so funky that i decided to save that pic.
> I'm a bit bad at recognizing and picking the correct colours, so it won't necessarily be ''realistic'' but i hope that the essence came across.


That’s awesome!!


----------



## Catlyn (Sep 1, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> The first one is of a bun named Wick.
> 
> I believe that this pic came from some thread that gave an example of a serious moult. Wick looked so funky that i decided to save that pic.
> I'm a bit bad at recognizing and picking the correct colours, so it won't necessarily be ''realistic'' but i hope that the essence came across.


@John Wick 
Is this your Wick?


----------



## Sissel (Sep 3, 2022)

Hello Catlyn

I really admire your talent. And using your skills to draw the most adorable animals (Bunnies) I know on planet earth just makes my heart smile. Keep up the good work - you definitely have a follower in me!

Happy binkies from my Bonnie Bianca to you and your awsome Bonnies and a warm and encouraging smile from me.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 4, 2022)

Catlyn said:


> @John Wick
> Is this your Wick?


This is my Wick @Catlyn  . You've captured his molt and crazed look well!


----------



## Catlyn (Oct 2, 2022)

The second entry is a bit different. I used an external reference from an art reference-practice site called "line of action" for a bit of this specific one.
And it's an Inktober prompt... I might just want to find more prompts into which i could, fairly reasonably, squeeze rabbits as the subjects.


----------

